# Can I try your gun?



## Sledzep01 (Oct 21, 2009)

I am new to pistols. I did plenty of research before I decided on 2 models.
Kimber ultra CDP II & Sig P238. I bought the first one I found in stock. It is the Sig P238. I love it. While researching I rented several guns in several calibers. I think I made a great decision.

Now I want to take it a step further. I still want the Kimber, but I cannot decide if I want a 9mm or 45.
I would like to shoot both.

Is there someone in the north GA area (I am in Marietta) that has both calibers in the 3 inch Kimber that would like to swap guns for a few minutes at the range?
I will buy the first 50 rounds for each caliber (25 for each of us) and pay the range fees if I can try your kimber while you try my Sig.

Sled


----------

